# Cle USB unibeast ne charge pas jusqu'au bout



## Farkas (10 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour a tous

Ceci est la suite de mon topic precedent sur la creation de mon hackintosh.

Voici ma config :
- Intel Core i7 4790K 4 core Processor 4 GHz Socket LGA1150
- Gigabyte Z97X-UD3H-BK Mother board Intel ATX Intel Socket 1150
- KINGSTON SAVAGE DDR3 2400 2X8GB
- Samsung EVO 850 MZ-75E250B/EU internal flash drive SSD 2,5" 250 Go SATA III divise en deux partitions egales
- Gigabyte Nvidia GeForce GTX 970 1178 MHz 4096 Mo PCI Express
- TP-Link TL-WDN4800 PCI Express adaptor wireless dubble band N 450 Mbps


J'ai suivi le tuto de Tonymacosx pour la creation de ma cle USB bootable, jusque la tout va bien.

J'ai edite les parametres UEFI/BIOS :
- load optimized defaults
- hard drive in AHCI mode
- disable VT-d
... en revanche, je n'ai rien trouve concernant CFG-Lock ou Secure Boot Mode.

Apres redemarrage, j'arrive direct sur l'interface de boot de tonymacosx et je selectionne la cle USB. J'obtiens l'ecrant de chargement gris avec la pomme, mais ca bloque a 25%. En utilisant le flag *-v*, je constate que ce sont les drivers qui bloquent le boot. Les flags *-x*, *-no-zp* et *npci=0x300* donnent le meme resultat.
Si j'empeche les drivers NVIDIA de se charger avec le flag *nv_disable=1*, ca charge jusqu'au bout et j'obtiens un ecran gris avec la petite roulette coloree d'Apple qui tourne, tourne, ... sans aucune autre interface.

Bref, la je tourne en rond. Avez-vous des pistes pour m'aider a debuter le formatage ensuite l'installation de Mac OS ?
Je suis encore novice en la matiere, c'est mon premier hackintosh 

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Farkas (10 Septembre 2015)

En utilisant les flag *nv_disable=1 -v -x*, j'ai fini par arriver a l'interface d'installation OS X apres une dizaine d'essais. Je formate la partition que je reserve a OSX, mais il me dit que l'installation est impossible car il faudrait une Table de partition GUID... Je precise que sur l'autre partition, j'ai un Windows que je souhaite maintenir.

Comment faire ?


----------



## Farkas (24 Octobre 2015)

Vu le nombre de réponses ... je suis un peu refroidi de macg.co sur ce coup là ...
Bon on n'est jamais mieux servi que par soi-même. A force de fouiller un peu partout pendant de longueurs heures, j'ai fini par y arriver.

N'ayant trouvé aucune solution pour partitionner et installer w7 et OS10.10 sur le même SSD, j'ai mis un second SSD et c'est parti.

Pour les autres utilisateurs qui souhaitent appliquer la même config que moi, je vous invite à parcourir mon post sur le forum tonymacx86.


----------



## polyzargone (25 Octobre 2015)

Il existe pourtant une solution très simple pour ce genre de problème. Malheureusement, tu ne la trouveras pas chez TonyMac.

Bref, je suis pas là pour critiquer TonyMac mais juste pour dire qu'il existe des forums Hackintosh spécialisés et en français qui sont plus ouverts à la bidouille .

@ macg : si vous estimez mon post déplacé, je comprendrais parfaitement .


----------



## Farkas (25 Octobre 2015)

Merci pour le lien polyzargone

Visiblement, je n'avais pas assez fouillé du côté de macbidouille.


----------



## Leplouc (25 Octobre 2015)

La cohabitation a l'install d'une partition Windows est parfois délicate..
Même W installé sur un disque séparé nécessite de le déconnecter (parfois) pour booter MAC OS.
Le plus simple (et le plus sûr d'y arriver) est de faire l'instal de MAC OS avec un seul disque (SSD ou HD) de connecter. IL est toujours tems ensuite de connecter les autres disques une fois que le système est stabilisé.

Z87HD3- I7 4790@4.3G - 16G RAM -3XSSD 500G en RAID0-SSD 256 MAC OS


----------

